# This Might Be Worth Waking Up For



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
As Black Friday is soon to be upon us, I just figured I would point out this deal from Wal-Mart for a 60 inch LED Backlit LCD TV. For $688 it even offers some Smart TV functions.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

Wow that is a great deal! not that I am in the market for a new TV but if you are willing to wait in line for a very long time and possibly risk getting trampled addle: it might be worth it. 
I wonder how many per store they will be selling at that price.


----------



## dsskid (Aug 19, 2011)

If you are not interested in waiting in line at Walmart, I believe Amazon will be selling the same TV for the same price. Then you can order online and have it delivered.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

dsskid said:


> If you are not interested in waiting in line at Walmart, I believe Amazon will be selling the same TV for the same price. Then you can order online and have it delivered.


Hello,
If that is the case, I could not agree more. I have not set foot in a Wal-Mart in at least 5 years and had actually never had even been inside one until I moved to Florida 7 or 8 years ago. I know Amazon price matches most things, but I was/am unsure about Black Friday Deals.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

